# Florida High Speed Rail



## alang (Feb 16, 2011)

Just seen the the Governor of Florida turned down federal funds for high speed rail (not the first one to do that.) How can they in this time of rising gas prices justify their decision? Does he and his kind understand that if we don't build or maintain an infrastructure, we soon won't have one. Time for the trains.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Already being discussed *HERE*.


----------

